# Betta's not getting along!!!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Help Me Please :help: 

My male betta has made a bubble nest before, and so I thought he was ready and willing to bread...but I just got a female betta the other day and he just flared at her and chased her around and actually attcked her...so I moved her in with my other male. Who has shown no sign of wanting to breed...he was more accepting of her, but he still flares at her, however he has made a bubble nest. Is it natural for them to flare at her and attack her? :|


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

okay this is a breeding courtship do u have them seperated because if you aint the male is prop ready to breed and trying to chase the female into the bubblenest but the female dnt want to spawn yet but dnt be worried if he chases her around because this is a normal courtship but if u havn't you should separtare the female so they can still see each other but cnt get to each other or provide some hideing places for her!

- Jonno


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay thank you. This is a huge relief. And no, I don't have them seperated. Is it normal for him to flare at her though? And was it normal for the other male she was with to aggresively bite and nip at her? And do you have any idea why she doesn't want to breed? Do you think she is too young? Sorry...I'm so confused at betta breeding!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

How long have you had her? What foods did you condition them with? It's normal for them to be aggressive with each other at first. I think you should stop, and learn more about breeding before you try to spawn them.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Okay what i suggest you do is to make or buy a divider this will allow the male to see the female so he gets excited and starts to build a bubblenest and the divider will allow the female not to get stressed out by the male chaseing. Or if you dnt want a divider move her to a dif tank on her own or in a community but like imbrium said u really do need to read up about it because bettas are easy to spawn its just the aftercare so i suggest you find some info on it!

- Jonno


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I have had her a couple days. And I have read a lot about betta breeding online and on here, but I'm still confused about it...


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

The male has already built a bubble nest...and I have read a lot on it, but I'm still confused...


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well if you have read alot about it you should of read that your ment to keep the pair apart till there ready to spawn and how agreesive there courtship is !


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I have decided not to breed them. I seperated the female, and she is much happier now.


----------

